# Moderator Team Changes



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

Pesilat (Mike Casto) has stepped down as a moderator due to his professional and martial arts careers requiring a greater amount of his time.  He will continue as a technical advisor for us.  

Master of Blades has stepped down as a moderator in order to focus his attentions on his school work and career aspirations.

We wish both these gentlemen continued success and look forward to seeing them on the forums when their schedules permit it. 

Thank you guys for everything.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2004)

Jay Bell has stepped down as moderator of the Ninjutsu and RMA forums. 

We appreciate the time and effort he's put into helping build those areas and wish him well.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2004)

I would like to thank Jay for his help in moderating the RMA and Ninjutsu forums and hopes he continues to share his knowledge there and elsewhere.

:asian: 

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2004)

Effective immediately, I will be stepping down as an MT admin.  Simply put: too much work, too little time.

I will remain an MT member, and I thank Bob Hubbard for the opportunity to help  with the development of MartialTalk.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear this. *Cthulhu* has been here essentially since the beginning, and always did a great job of making sure the site stayed "true to mission" when changes were being considered. He made sure we stayed focused on the Big Picture and the Right Thing. He was also always willing to do the dirty work when it needed to get done.

Thanks for everything! I have some idea of what's involved in being an admin of a site like this :wink: and I really appreciate all you've done...including when I was there and valued your counsel.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 26, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Effective immediately, I will be stepping down as an MT admin.  Simply put: too much work, too little time.
> 
> I will remain an MT member, and I thank Bob Hubbard for the opportunity to help  with the development of MartialTalk.
> 
> Cthulhu


 I don't know what went on behind the scenes here, but you are appreciated by me and a lot of the MT posters.  I understand too much work, and struggle with that myself, but hey, I am here when I can be.  

 Sorry you are moving out of the Admin team, but hope you will continue to be a voice of reason in your chosen forums.  (.... besides, you have a cool handle and avatar).

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2004)

As one of the founding members of this board, and one of the first moderators, if not -the- first his input will be missed. I can relate too well to the family/work requirments.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> As one of the founding members of this board, and one of the first moderators, if not -the- first his input will be missed. I can relate too well to the family/work requirments.



J,

Keep us informed and do not be a stranger.



 :asian:


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

I would love to be a moderator here at this great site, I got plenty of spare time on my hands.


Tarek


----------



## Seig (Jun 26, 2004)

Tarek,

Thank you for your interest. If something comes up we feel we believe you would be suitable for, we will be in touch.

Seig
MT Operational Admin


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tarek,
> 
> Thank you for your interest. If something comes up we feel we believe you would be suitable for, we will be in touch.
> 
> ...


Wow very cool thank you.

Tarek

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2004)

Cthulhu, 
 you have always been here sence I came to the forum and you helped quide me as a mod. I will miss your thoughtful insite.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Good Luck, Man!

Hopefully, I will see you again at the Gathering this August.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Wow very cool thank you.
> 
> Tarek
> 
> :asian:



Hi LittleDragon,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Adding Seig, please also see this info thread on the matter:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=192332#post192332

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi LittleDragon,
> 
> Welcome to MartialTalk!!!
> 
> ...


Saw it thanks. 

Tarek


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.  

 :asian: 

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2004)

We would like to welcome Mr. John Bishop to the Moderation Staff. Mr. Bishop will be moderating in the Kenpo Fora.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 30, 2004)

I am excited Mr. Bishop is joining the MartialTalk team.  He has already been doing the job, without wearing the hat.  *WELCOME!!*  I look forward to working with you.

 -Michael


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2004)

I also woul like to welcome Mr. Bishop 
 He runs a fine forum of his own and has given much knowledge here in this forum
Sheldon


----------

